# what i learned from watching dogs in the ER for a day



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Most range from slightly overweight to horribly obese. I saw three dogs that had to be more than double their ideal weight. They made Snorkies look like a slender gal when i first got her. And one poor little poodle, omg. It had to weigh 50 pounds. 

1a. People think fat dogs are cute. The fattest dogs got the biggest and most "oh how cute!" from the other people in the waiting room as they waddled around, some even struggling to walk from being so dang fat.

2. Most are there for digestive issues - diarrhea, vomiting, lethargy, bloody urine. I saw only a couple with injuries. One poor woman brought a dog in who had projectile diarrhea. I wanted to stand there with a big PMR sign.

2a. The other problems seemed to be motor problems, diabetes complications, and seizures. Wonder how much of that is caused from bad food.

3. Seemed like more cats than dogs. And one hamster.

4. People are either not very smart, or very cheap. Someone called and asked if their dog, who had COMPLETELY lost use of his back legs, should be brought in. The ER lady carefully explained they couldn't give advice over the phone for paralysis. And she gave several options for payments. I don't know if they brought him in or not, because that was the first ER and I left an hour later.

4a. I heard the same conversation several times - my pet has a problem (usually severe or they wouldn't be calling the ER) - can a vet tell me what to do without bringing him/her in? 

5. Those people must be raking in the money by the bucketloads. I sat next to where people were paying, and I didn't hear one bill less than $600. I need to get into that business somehow.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

A trainer was talking to me about Bridget on his feeding style. Said when a dogs get a chance to eat all day they will choose to eat the right amount of them. I got a chance to meet all 5 of his dogs. Like the Dog Whisperer, his rewards were a little too far apart in my imo. His dogs were very overweight, which he thought was healthy. And he recommended that I fed Bridget 2 double cheese burgers to fatten her up!

Beyond all that he was a pretty cool guy.

It was honestly like a fat dog contest. He introduced the dogs one at a time. Each one larger than the last. Bridget must have looked extremely skinny with all the other obese dogs standing around her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> 1. Most range from slightly overweight to horribly obese. I saw three dogs that had to be more than double their ideal weight. They made Snorkies look like a slender gal when i first got her. And one poor little poodle, omg. It had to weigh 50 pounds.
> 
> 1a. People think fat dogs are cute. The fattest dogs got the biggest and most "oh how cute!" from the other people in the waiting room as they waddled around, some even struggling to walk from being so dang fat.
> 
> ...



Last time I was in the Vet ER (not my dog, I was working and I was being paid to bring a clients dog to the ER because she was limping and it was New Years eve), there were only 3 pets in there, one had a torn toe nail, one was bleeding from the ear (dog fight), and one was pooping blood. Lots of blood on the floor that night. They were short staffed (holiday after all) and I wasn't a priority even though I was there first because all those other animals were bleeding. Fun times.

That is interesting that it was mostly digestive issues that night. Poor fat dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> A trainer was talking to me about Bridget on his feeding style. Said when a dogs get a chance to eat all day they will choose to eat the right amount of them. I got a chance to meet all 5 of his dogs. Like the Dog Whisperer, his rewards were a little too far apart in my imo. His dogs were very overweight, which he thought was healthy. And he recommended that I fed Bridget 2 double cheese burgers to fatten her up!
> 
> Beyond all that he was a pretty cool guy.


i loved my trainer and I was pretty ignorant when he gave his nutrition class (and of course I bought the Premium Edge he was selling) but really, he didn't know much EXCEPT he was spot on about bad ingredients in dog food. Only his solution (Premium Edge) wasn't that great.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Last time I was in the Vet ER (not my dog, I was working and I was being paid to bring a clients dog to the ER because she was limping and it was New Years eve), there were only 3 pets in there, one had a torn toe nail, one was bleeding from the ear (dog fight), and one was pooping blood. Lots of blood on the floor that night. They were short staffed (holiday after all) and I wasn't a priority even though I was there first because all those other animals were bleeding. Fun times.


yep, that's why we ended up starting out at 7am and not starting the procedure until something like 3pm. Snorkels was stable, and other dogs were not. I did understand they shouldn't do Snorkels over a dog that was going to die ASAP, but it was a really, really, really long wait. 

the only big injury I remember seeing was a pug who had his eye popped out by his bigger brother dog. Mom, kids, all were hysterical. I would have been, too. Pug was fine - they popped his eye back in and put something in there to hold it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to my everyday life at work. There are definitely very few and far between GOOD pet owners out there who actually give a crap what happens to their animals, I'd say less than 10% of all pet owners would fall into this category for me personally. Members of this forum are a rarity. 

I get calls all the time where I'm sitting there in the pharmacy just smacking my head on the counter while they talk to me. 

The latest gem called in at 6pm on a FRIDAY and said:
"My 10 month old Westie puppy was bleeding from her "doesn't-touch-it" and I'm worried that my 90 pound intact male LAB could have torn her during sex" 

Me:
"Uh............no. She's probably just in heat"

Lady:
"Does that mean she's got a temperature?"

Me: 
"Uh............no. That means she's on her period"

Lady: 
"Oh, I want her spayed TODAY"

Me: 
"Well, its a little late for surgery today and we don't do surgeries on Saturday. You'll have to wait until next week or call another vet in the area to check on openings for spays"

Lady:
"Oh well, guess they will just have sex all weekend"

Me:

....silence....."Ok have a nice weekend"....click


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, i did wonder how those poor women could deal with that stuff all day. Now i'm wondering if the lab really did have sex with the yorkie.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gross. why not SEPARATE the bitch from the dog? Hello!!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Lady:
> "Oh well, guess they will just have sex all weekend"
> 
> Me:
> ...




Doggy style. All weekend long. 

LOL.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Welcome to my everyday life at work. There are definitely very few and far between GOOD pet owners out there who actually give a crap what happens to their animals, I'd say less than 10% of all pet owners would fall into this category for me personally. Members of this forum are a rarity.
> 
> I get calls all the time where I'm sitting there in the pharmacy just smacking my head on the counter while they talk to me.
> 
> ...


Which is why I switched careers. When my counsel asked me why, I said I only want to deal with DEAD people from now on! 
If you could only treat the animals without their owners being around, it would be the ideal job!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Welcome to my everyday life at work. There are definitely very few and far between GOOD pet owners out there who actually give a crap what happens to their animals, I'd say less than 10% of all pet owners would fall into this category for me personally. Members of this forum are a rarity.
> 
> I get calls all the time where I'm sitting there in the pharmacy just smacking my head on the counter while they talk to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Makes the rest of us look really smart!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

chowder said:


> Which is why I switched careers. When my counsel asked me why, I said I only want to deal with DEAD people from now on!
> If you could only treat the animals without their owners being around, it would be the ideal job!


Bahaha! I thought the same thing - I used to manage a liquor store right beside the jails here. Thought i'd love nursing...went to dead people. So much easier. 

One another note...the ER does make a HUGE profit. I do need to open one up as well...automatic emergency fee is 300 bucks. 

Last time I was there, i overheard a phone cal where a dog had been run over...and the lady couldn't pay nor had a vehicle and was wondering if one of the vets could come to her house and drive them both back in the vets vehicle. Out of shear desperation, i'm sure people will say anything.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> A trainer was talking to me about Bridget on his feeding style. Said when a dogs get a chance to eat all day they will choose to eat the right amount of them. I got a chance to meet all 5 of his dogs. Like the Dog Whisperer, his rewards were a little too far apart in my imo. His dogs were very overweight, which he thought was healthy. And he recommended that I fed Bridget 2 double cheese burgers to fatten her up!
> 
> Beyond all that he was a pretty cool guy.
> 
> It was honestly like a fat dog contest. He introduced the dogs one at a time. Each one larger than the last. Bridget must have looked extremely skinny with all the other obese dogs standing around her.


All the dogs that I have owned always had their food bowl full and could eat when ever and how much they wanted. I never had one that would gobble up with one gulp and then want more. None of them were ever over weight. Most of the time they would go to the food bowl and eat a couple of bites and retreat......


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> All the dogs that I have owned always had their food bowl full and could eat when ever and how much they wanted. I never had one that would gobble up with one gulp and then want more. None of them were ever over weight. Most of the time they would go to the food bowl and eat a couple of bites and retreat......


Both my dad and I free fed our dogs forever. rebel is the first dog i've had I had to regulate because he was fat. And then Snorkels came along and put him to shame. 

It's got to be something that does that - I don't think dogs just naturally gorge themselves like in the wild.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> All the dogs that I have owned always had their food bowl full and could eat when ever and how much they wanted. I never had one that would gobble up with one gulp and then want more. None of them were ever over weight. Most of the time they would go to the food bowl and eat a couple of bites and retreat......


Personally I believe it is a dog by dog case. 

My mom free feeds 2 of her dogs. They are FAT. 

My sister free feeds her 2 dogs, they are far from over weight. One of them is borderline emaciated (he gained weight the one month that she listened to me and gave him regular meals but that ended because it was too much work ).


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Realizing that 98% of the people in the area I live in are like these people, no wonder people think I'm the all knower of animals where I live (which I'm FAR from). They are too ignorant to do any research theirselves!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Welcome to my everyday life at work. There are definitely very few and far between GOOD pet owners out there who actually give a crap what happens to their animals, I'd say less than 10% of all pet owners would fall into this category for me personally. Members of this forum are a rarity.
> 
> I get calls all the time where I'm sitting there in the pharmacy just smacking my head on the counter while they talk to me.
> 
> ...



Oh boy, it's lucky I don't live closer.......I'd LOVE to prank call you.....
I have a weird sense of humour, ok?!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

We free fed for years. Then Toby got atypical Cushings (being re-tested, vet thinks he now has Cushings) -- and free feeding was history. I believe Toby would eat until his tummy exploded. It's a sad thing to see, this non-stop hunger. Which has gotten slightly better with raw feeding, and holistic supplements (Sam-e, milk thistle, melatonin, flax seed lignans).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we had shih tzus and the corgi mix. 

then we got bubba. there isn't a food he won't eat until he turns into the blueberry girl from willie wonka.

a self regulator he is not.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

magicre said:


> we had shih tzus and the corgi mix.
> 
> then we got bubba. there isn't a food he won't eat until he turns into the blueberry girl from willie wonka.
> 
> a self regulator he is not.


Oh dear, Bubbs sounds just like me. I eat till I'm sick. That's why I can't have certain foods (chocolates, sweets, cakes) in the house.
I emphasise with him, truly I do.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> we had shih tzus and the corgi mix.
> 
> then we got bubba. there isn't a food he won't eat until he turns into the blueberry girl from willie wonka.
> 
> a self regulator he is not.


So...does that mean he would eat until he turns into a blackberry? :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL on the blackberry....sophie 

penny..... i also empathise with him...we keep no junk or treats in the house at all.

if we really want it, we go out and get it but never bring it over the thresh hold..


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

So many fat dogs! Last time I was at the vets there was an overweight lab, pug and rottweiler there. The only dogs who were in good shape were mine and a sheltie.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I could never sit in the ER all day. Watching all those fat dogs parade... er, waddleby me I would probably sit there muttering about proper nutrition... provided my dog wasn't in there for swallowing venison ribs! Hahaha. But seriously, I mutter under my breath JUST loud enough to be heard whenever we are in the same aisle as someone looking for kibble at Petsmart. Nick turned into a Wellness rep the other day. He convinced a woman to put down the Eukaneuba and to walk out with Wellness Core. It was funny. He is officially one of us!

Buck isn't a self regulator either... He would eat a whole hippo if I let him... Hmmm, could you feed hippo?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Buck isn't a self regulator either... He would eat a whole hippo if I let him... Hmmm, could you feed hippo?


I bet Snorkels could eat one. Might take her a couple of days, though.

what was worse than the fat dogs were all the people who seemed to think that was not only ok but adorable. I wondered what the staff thought. they weren't going OH MY DOG when they walked out to get one of the giant fat dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I have a hard time even petting fat dogs. Overweight dogs that aren't too bad and just need a bit more exercise don't bother me but I can't bring myself to pet one with fat pockets above the tail and sagging bellies...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Buck isn't a self regulator either... He would eat a whole hippo if I let him... Hmmm, could you feed hippo?


The visual of that is hilarious! But, you know... that's a good question. Once you tear through the hide, I wonder how much of it would be fat and how much meat? And who are their natural predators? I think they're too aggressive even for the lions...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well, they aren't aggressive once they have been turned into hippo steaks...

Xellil, I have found a solution to Snorkels' rib swallowing dilemma. Hippo ribs!


----------

